# Vanes ? for recurve (non curly ones)



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

For shelf shooting vanes don't work well other than boning impulse low profile. Normal vanes are pretty stiff in comparison to feathers and feathers are more forgiving. Now the other question curly vanes lot of work fragile replace /repair often and really a product for the guys buying arrows at 400$ per dozen.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

For shooting off a rest with properly tuned arrows almost any vane can be made to work except the high profile ones such as the Blazer. I've shot Kurly vanes, Elivanes and Impulse vanes. They all have their benefits and downside. I'm almost exclusively shooting Kurly vanes these days though.

-Grant


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

If your arrow is hitting the shelf, you have made a poor spine choice. The arrow will not hit the riser because of paradox. It will hit the riser because the arrow is cycling improperly. Again that would be because the spine is not correct. 

I believe Limbwalker has used FF 187s for years before switching to Eli Vanes. So vanes are used by recurve shooters. Recurve shooters opt for mylar vane solutions for reasons other than contact.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yup, I used Flex-fletch vanes to make the 2004 Oly. team, and again in Turkey and Athens. Joe McGlyn was also using FF vanes at the time. 

Vanes work just fine on a recurve, off a rest, so long as you get good clearance (which you should if you've selected the proper arrow, set it up properly, and adjusted the bow properly). 

In fact, I think MORE recreational archers should just use a good, durable plastic vane instead of spin wings because they would not lose anything in score, and they would save themselves a LOT of time and frustration. 

I finally grew tired of having to prep the FF vanes (release agent on the base had to be cleaned off) and switched to the excellent AAE Plastifletch Max vane, which was so simple to fletch, anyone could do it. Eventually I tried the AAE Wav's, and although they showed promise, they were not durable at all. 

These days, I rely on my Elivanes for outdoor (and some indoor) arrows. They are - in my opinion - the best combination between performance and durability (very low maintenance) I've found yet.

I've shot all my personal best outdoor scores (target and field) with Elivanes, and now, one of my personal best (NFAA Traditional indoor) scores with them as well. They are superb vanes. I wish Lancaster carried more than just the P2 and P3's though. I'd really like to see them start carrying the "I" (indoor) series, as they are very useful.

Hope that helps.


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

I use flexfletch 187


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

arrowyn said:


> I'm deciding to make arrows, and figured out what feathers to use for me. I haven't shot that many arrows with vanes, mine always had feathers.
> 
> But I was in the archery shop with a friend as he was getting a new set of limbs for his bow.
> 
> ...


So the clerk was simultaneously incorrect AND rude .... aargh! That comment would have made the 'vanes' in my temple start throbbing 

Maybe print this thread of national champs and Olympians refuting the clerk's contentions and mail it to the clerk so he can 'up' _his_ level.


----------



## leschrader (Jun 26, 2012)

Limbwalker,
What was the durability issue you had with the AAE Waves. I've had great success so far, even with beginners pulling them through straw bales. If they get wrinkled, you just hit them with a heat gun and they're good as new.


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

We recommend AAE Waves, (if limbs are over 30 lbs), AAE Plastiflect 16, AAE Max 1.75 or Bohning X Vanes. Low profile and short (especially for outdoors)

If the archery is advanced enough to repair their own curly vanes then curly vanes are great.

All of this is moot if the spine is not correct or close to correct.


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm currently testing bohning impulse vanes shot off the shelf.


----------



## arrowyn (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for clearing it up. For me I like shooting off of a rest, but 



arrowyn said:


> The counter guy said only feathers work with recurve. I asked him even on a rest, and he said feathers only for recurve and vanes are for compound (I found other threads / other archers saying a recurve bow has to be turned to shoot with vanes off a shelf, but vanes flying off a rest is fine). So he got carbons with feathers.
> 
> 
> Or is the counter guy true that only compounds can make use of non curly vanes?
> ...


for this part I ment to say tuned instead of turned


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

In the past, I have used SpinWings, Curlys, FF, and AAE Plastifletch Max (2" shield). I found that the Spin Wings performed best at 30 and 50m. The results at 70m were about the same for the curly and straight vanes. At 90m, true to Dick Tone's word, the Plastifletch Max were superior. I achieved greater downrange speed (as evidenced by better sight marks and straighter arrow penetration into the target) by applying them with no offset and a helical clamp. Naturally, these were all shot from a rest. Off the shelf, use feathers.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I shoot vanes on my recurves and only use feathers for shooting off the shelf.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

engtee said:


> In the past, I have used SpinWings, Curlys, FF, and AAE Plastifletch Max (2" shield). I found that the Spin Wings performed best at 30 and 50m. The results at 70m were about the same for the curly and straight vanes. At 90m, true to Dick Tone's word, the Plastifletch Max were superior. I achieved greater downrange speed (as evidenced by better sight marks and straighter arrow penetration into the target) by applying them with no offset and a helical clamp. Naturally, these were all shot from a rest. Off the shelf, use feathers.


There is a lot of logic there - that the increased drag of spin wings could improve groups at close range, but not at long range...

However, every single archer's arrow is unique. Different weight, different length, different velocity, different FOC. When you combine that with different winds, there are SO many variables to consider for each archer, and for each round that archer may be shooting.

Just experimenting with fletching offset angles alone, one could see drastically different results at various distances.

I had all but given up on Elivane P2's for my outdoor recurve arrows after testing them at 70 meters a few years ago. When fletched straight, the S3's kicked their butts at 70 meters out of my bow, on my arrows. Later I went back and experimented with the angle they were fletched at, and discovered when fletched at approx. a 4-5 degree offset, the P2's grouped just as well as the straight S3's, and had less drag. 

So, at the higher levels of this sport, it's all about testing and finding what works best for YOU, at the distance and venue you plan to compete at.

John


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I've used micro-blazers for years with good results


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I've tried a lot of vanes, including the AAE WAVs. My favorite vane is the 1.87" VaneTec Swift, followed by the 2.25" VaneTec Swift. 

The AAE WAV vanes flew well, but they literally fell off my shafts no matter how carefully I applied them. I was using Flex-Fletch glue, which in combination with the tremendously narrow base on the WAV vanes made them not only a pain to apply, but made it so that they just wouldn't stay stuck for me. I hear that the AAE glue helps in this regard with WAV vanes. The WAV vanes aren't as durable as more conventional plastic vanes - they get distorted/rippled as you use them and if a shot gets to close they almost look like part of them has stretched.

The VaneTec Swifts fly just as well for me as the WAVs, they're easy to apply, are compatible with the glue I like, are very durable, and don't discolor like the FFP187s did for me. They're my favorite plastic vanes by far. 

-Kent W.


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

Bohning impulse vanes are bullet-proof.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

williamskg6 said:


> I've tried a lot of vanes, including the AAE WAVs. My favorite vane is the 1.87" VaneTec Swift, followed by the 2.25" VaneTec Swift.
> 
> The AAE WAV vanes flew well, but they literally fell off my shafts no matter how carefully I applied them. I was using Flex-Fletch glue, which in combination with the tremendously narrow base on the WAV vanes made them not only a pain to apply, but made it so that they just wouldn't stay stuck for me. I hear that the AAE glue helps in this regard with WAV vanes. The WAV vanes aren't as durable as more conventional plastic vanes - they get distorted/rippled as you use them and if a shot gets to close they almost look like part of them has stretched.
> 
> ...




I discovered that if you don't use AAE's max bond glue that wavs do come off pretty quick. I tried a Saunders glue and something else before I used the Max bond - and even when I try to rip them off by hand they are really hard to get off. The other glues would release with a moderate thug on the vane. Max bond sets fast too.


----------



## leschrader (Jun 26, 2012)

I've been using AAE Waves for almost a year now and have never lost one yet......even letting students shoot them through straw bales. When I build them, I clean the shaft and base of the vane with denatured alcohol and use any of the "super glue" type adhesives to attach the vane. So far, no problems. If a vane gets dinged or wrinkled, I use a heat gun/hair dryer to warm them up and they return to normal. (Don't get carried away and melt them) The only precaution I use is just like any other feather or vane, I put a dab of glue at the leading edge after the vane has dried.


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> MORE recreational archers should just use a good, durable plastic vane instead of spin wings because they would not lose anything in score, and they would save themselves a LOT of time and frustration.


How true.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> I think MORE recreational archers should just use a good, durable plastic vane instead of spin wings because they would not lose anything in score, and they would save themselves a LOT of time and frustration.


I agree with John here (and Mika Savola), hence my recommendation for the VaneTec Swift. You get the look and flight of a WAV (more or less) with much better durability and much easier application. 

-Kent W.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Not familiar with the VaneTec swift, but if it's as good as the AAE Plastifletch Max, it's a good choice. Those Plastifletch Max vanes are bulletproof, and on at least one day in 2011, were good for a 336 at 70 meters off my bow.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> Not familiar with the VaneTec swift, but if it's as good as the AAE Plastifletch Max, it's a good choice. Those Plastifletch Max vanes are bulletproof, and on at least one day in 2011, were good for a 336 at 70 meters off my bow.


Specifications below.

So, it looks like the AAE Plastifletch Max, VaneTec Swift, and Flex Fletch FFP187 have very similar specs. The AAE vanes might have a tiny edge on stabilization ability since their 2.0" vane weighs the same as the 1.87" VaneTec and FFP 187. In other words, for the same weight you get a slightly larger vane with a tiny bit more surface area. The AAE vanes are slightly more expensive than the VaneTec vanes, but both are considerably less expensive than the FFP 187. 

AAE Plastifletch Max 2.0"
Shape: Shield cut
Height: 0.33"
Weight: 3.3 grains
Cost: $18 per 100

VaneTec Swift 1.87"
Shape: Shield cut
Height: 0.32"
Weight: 3.2 grains
Cost: $13 per 100

Flex Fletch FFP 187 1.87"
Shape: Shield cut
Height: 0.312"
Weight: 3.08 grains
Cost: $29 per 100


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> I had all but given up on Elivane P2's for my outdoor recurve arrows after testing them at 70 meters a few years ago. When fletched straight, the S3's kicked their butts at 70 meters out of my bow, on my arrows. Later I went back and experimented with the angle they were fletched at, and discovered when fletched at approx. a 4-5 degree offset, the P2's grouped just as well as the straight S3's, and had less drag.
> 
> John


Elivanes P2 or P3, always fletch at angle. Spin wings always fletch straight. Thats what i discovered from my experiments. 

Chris


----------



## wmt3rd (Oct 20, 2004)

FFP 187 price $19 per 100; http://www.ioarchery.com/pd-flex-fletch-size-187.cfm


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

wmt3rd said:


> FFP 187 price $19 per 100; http://www.ioarchery.com/pd-flex-fletch-size-187.cfm


I neglected to mention that the prices I listed in my comparison were those that I found on Lancaster Archery. FFP 187 from Lancaster are $0.29 each, which is $29 per 100. Seems like if you dig far enough someone, somewhere will always have a lower price...

Thanks for the heads-up!

-Kent W.


----------

